#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Chaiyaphum - Phu Lan Ka National Park

## dirtydog

*Phu Laenkha National Park* 

*Chaiyaphum*

*General Information*

Phu Lan Ka National Park, in Huy Ton Sub-district, Muang District, Phu Lan Ka Sub-district, Kewa District, Kud Chum Sang Sub-district, Kumuang Sub-district, Nong Bua Dang District, Ban Diua Sub-district, None Kok Sub-district, Sra Phon Tong Sub-District, Kaset Somboon District, Chaiyaphum Province, is productive forest and habitat of many kinds of animal. There are many unique and beautiful places for examples Hin Ngam Chan Dang Forest, Natural Arch Rock, Orchid Cliff, Tard Hin Dard Waterfall, Tard Tone Waterfall, Pra Cave, Keng Cliff and Pair Cliff. The area has convenient way to visit and is about 200.5squares kilometers or 125,312.5 Rai.




*Geography*

Most of this conserved forest is in the mountain ranges such as Phu Lan Ka, Phu Kiew and Phu Khum Noi. The area consists of complicated mountains and plateaus approximately 200 to 725 meters above sea level. There are mountain peak 669 meters high in northwest part and Phu Lan Ka Mountain, the highest peak 725 meters, in northeast part. The south area is sloping plain about 200 to 500 meters above sea level. The north part is very-slope area, most of it is cliffs.

*Climate*

The weather in this area is three seasons; summer from February to May; rainy season from March to September; and winter from October to January.

*Flora and Fauna*

The park area consists of productive forest such as deciduous forest, semi-evergreen forest, mixed forest and grass field. The valuable trees are Siamese sal, ingyin, Hiang (a kind of Dipterocarpaceae), Burmese ebony, Tabag (a kind of Lagerstroemia), eng, ironwood, rosewood, rauwolfia, black plum, Payom (a kind of Dipterocarpaceae), Krabog (a kind of Ixonanthaceae), Malabar ironwood, rattan, many kinds of orchid, grass and herb. 

Animals found are hare, monkey, wild boar, ground dwelling squirrel, flying squirrel, noisy rat, mongoose, palm civet, and many kinds of bird, snake, fish and insect.

----------

